# Catfest London



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I saw this tagged in an article and thought would share.

http://www.catfestlondon.com/


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks very interesting.

Way too short notice for me this year, but if it's an annual thing I'll keep an eye out for next year! Think it's sold out anyway for 2018.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I would have made the effort and gone but all the tickets are sold out  Like ceilingkitty I'll have to try and remember to keep any eye open for next year.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry, yes, did not realize it was sold out when I posted 
I saw the link in an article today, but didn't look at the tickets section.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really interested - if it happens next year we should have a mini meet.

I wondered about emailing the event organiser and asking if there will be tickets on the door as it does say there may be a limited few....


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I didn’t see this thread here until now. I looked for one to see if anyone else had been and what they thought. 

I went to CatFest today. I thought it was awful. They massively over-sold and it was so crowded you could barely move or look at the stalls. There were so many people that it was really hot and stunk of BO.

It was more like a village hall event with a few cat-themed craft stalls.

They apparently had some cats in a separate hall across the road. I didn’t go in there myself as by then we were hot and stressed, and decided to go to the park instead. Feedback on their Facebook page is saying that the heat and crowding was also uncomfortable in there, and concern for the welfare of the cats.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@TallulahCat 
That is not good  poor kitty's. I hope some had interest shown for adoption.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

I have a friend who went and her experience was more positive, though she did agree the venue was a bit rubbish and she found it less than ideal that so many random members of the public were allowed to handle the kittens.

She said she had a great time overall.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

TallulahCat said:


> I didn't see this thread here until now. I looked for one to see if anyone else had been and what they thought.
> 
> I went to CatFest today. I thought it was awful. They massively over-sold and it was so crowded you could barely move or look at the stalls. There were so many people that it was really hot and stunk of BO.
> 
> ...


We had a stall at the event. Shame I didn't get to talk to you.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Summercat said:


> @TallulahCat
> That is not good  poor kitty's. I hope some had interest shown for adoption.


I didn't have a chance to explore the meow parlour as we were running a stall in the main area but I did hear that almost all of the cats and kittens found their forever homes from the event!


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

So good news is... catfest 2019 has a much more appropriate venue!










I'll make a dedicated post on our site and share it here once I've the full details. I did however receive a few pairs of tickets to give away if anyone is interested you can enter here.


----------

